# turnout wires cut



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

I acquires several turnouts with all three of the wires cut off at the housing for the switch. I have plenty of wire. is this an easy fix with a fine point soldering iron? I would much rather use remote switching rather than manual but I don't want to buy new if these can be fixed!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

There is no reason that you can not fix these, as long as you can find a fine enough soldering tip for N scale 

Just make sure that you get the wires in the right order when you hook them up to the switch and remote; I know it seems that everytime I hook up a switch I get the wires in reverse order because I do not look at the directions, ugh


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

just what i wanted to here. i hope finding the soldering tip isnt a problem


----------

